# Grand Opening Party Invite



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

I want to invite everyone to our grand opening party! Saturday March 15th, 5pm til whenever, stop by and have a beer while you check the new place out. Located at 501 Harbor Blvd Suite G Destin, FL 32541. It's in Norred Plaza across the street from Boshamp's. The shop will be full of gear from Rob Allen, Hammerhead, Koah, Sea Sniper, Andre, speardiver, Omer, C4, Sporasub, Gatku and Headhunter! Hope to see everyone there
Mike 
850-855-7463


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Does the place have a name ?


----------



## TailRazor (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd imagine its on his avatar...


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

Yep that's it, Benthic Ocean Sports


----------



## Addict'd (May 17, 2009)

The website is live everyone! Online store section will follow soon, big thanks to Sam (scram on SB) and High Seas Design House for the awesome job!
http://benthicoceansports.com/


----------

